# Mushies?



## mabinogi (Oct 8, 2005)

.


----------



## FruitandNut (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't know of any in particular in the Cardiff area, but they are commonly found this time of year in fields, lawns, roadside verges and even in parks pretty much all over the British Isles.   (They have an affinity to rye and rye grasses.)

You have to know what you are picking, as there are poisonous fungi that look like them.

I have some growing in a corner of my garden at this moment up in Sheffield.  (Psilocybe semilanceata is the particular var. 'The Liberty Cap'.)

Be aware that as well as helping you trip for 6-12hrs. they are also mildly poisonous and it is not a good idea to get involved with driving or using other machinery while you are 'flying'.    If you pick them too early or if they are mouldy, there are additional dangers of poisoning.  (I have about 3 dozen on the edge of my back lawn that are just about right a this moment!)

Personally I leave the stuff alone.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 8, 2005)

The Garth, Brynna hill, etc. Basically, any of the south facing slopes of the range of hills directly north of Cardiff. Dry this year though, so may be scarce.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 9, 2005)

mabinogi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where Magic Mushrooms grow in the cardiff area?



Hey Mabinogi, 11 posts and three of them seem to be fishing for explicit information about drugs availability round Cardiff... you wouldn't have a hidden agenda (apart from trying to get high, obviously)?

Just curious/paranoid, like


----------



## mabinogi (Oct 9, 2005)

.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2005)

mabinogi said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies guys.  Ill try and have a look in the next few days...




let us know if/where you find any


----------



## mabinogi (Oct 9, 2005)

.


----------

